# Citadel RDA



## Daniel (24/10/18)

Guess I'll take a stab in the dark , if any vendor is bringing them in I would love to order one , even a pre-order can work. 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (24/10/18)

@KieranD
@Sir Vape
@Throat Punch

I know Kieran and Craig BigGuy have plans but unsure of timelines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Throat Punch (25/10/18)

https://mailchi.mp/f8bd118c761e/pre-order-citadel-693913

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (25/10/18)

Throat Punch said:


> https://mailchi.mp/f8bd118c761e/pre-order-citadel-693913



Schweet! Email Sent ! WOOT!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marnu (26/10/18)

Throat Punch said:


> https://mailchi.mp/f8bd118c761e/pre-order-citadel-693913




When will we get the invoice so that we can pay?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

